# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  نصائح لك قبل ان تكبر ...

## لارين

نصائح لك قبل ان تكبر ...


• أبدا باكتشاف مواهبك مبكرا
• اتخذ صديق يختلف عنك في الجنس أو الدين
• حاول أن تصل إلي الأعماق ولا تفكر بسطحيه
• كن مستكشفا وحدد الأماكن التي زرتها علي الخريطة وحاول زيارة أماكن جديدة
• كون البوم صور فوتوغرافيه ليكون لك في كل عام
• اعتذر عن خطا ارتكبته منذ وقت طويل.... أسرع فأنت اعلم الناس بذلك
• كن صديقا مرغوبا فيه دائما وتعلم اللعب بالكره وإلقاء النكات والقصص الطريفة
• تدرب علي الإسعافات الاوليه
• سجل أحلامك الليلية في مذكرات
• تعلم إعداد طبق من بلد أجنبي كل شهر وقدمه لأسرتك
• تعلم لغة اجنبيه
• قم بتصوير أي حدث هام في حياتك بكاميرا الفيديو مثل فريقك الرياضي أو عمل تطوعي ..
• جرب أن تأكل فاكهه غريبة مثل الكيوي أو الكمثري الاسيويه
• تعرف علي أفضل ذكريات أقاربك وقم بتدوين قصصهم في مذكراتك
• تعلم لغة الاشاره
• ادع طفلا وحيدا لحضور حفله
• قم بتعليم والديك شيا مثل كيفيه إرسال رسالة بالتليفون المحمول أو ادعهم لقراه كتابك المفضل
• نظم حفله تلم شمل الاسره
• جرب أن تكتب كلمات أغنيه
• تعلم العزف علي اله موسيقيه
• اهتم بثقافتك ألعامه في العلوم والفنون والآداب والموسيقي
• كن طالبا جامعيا في جامعه اجنبيه عن طريق نظام الدراسة بالمراسلة
• نم تحت السماء الصافية
• كن ناصحا أمينا فيما تعرفه
• اختر حيوانك المفضل بعناية
• تغلب علي خوفك من الأماكن ألمرتفعه واقفز من علي اعلي منصة حمام السباحة
• اقض وقت كبير داخل حديقة كبيره
• كن أول من يرتدي ملابس غير تقليديه
• كن خبيرا في شيء واحد مثل عالم الحيوان أو طعام خاص مفضل لدي شعب آخر
• خذ علي عاتقيك قضيه مثل البيئة أو الجوع أو الاميه أو أي شيء يهمك
• اختر رياضه تناسبك ومارسها لسنوات
• اخترع شيئا ما
• قم بعمل تطوعي أسبوعيا مثل أن تدرب أطفال أو تزور دار المسنين أو تنظيف الحدائق العامة
• ابحث عن خبير يزودك بمعلومات عن مهنه تود ممارساتها
• اتخذ صديق بعيد عنك تتواصل معه عن طريق البريد الالكتروني
• قم بالسباحة علي امتداد حوض السباحة أربع مرات علي الأقل
• تأمل المنظر حولك وأنت واقف عند تمثال مشهور
• احرص علي أن تفوز بجائزة
• افعل شيئا حسنا لشخص ما دون أن تخبره
• ازرع شجره آو حديقة

----------

